# sine fraude crinis (Horace)



## Casquilho

Hello again guys. I’m with a new problem with Horace, on his Ode 2, 19 (to Bacchus), what does he mean with “sine fraude crinis” here:

[…]
_tu separatis uvidus in iugis
nodo coerces viperino
Bistonidum sine fraude crinis._

?
Of the many meanings of “fraus”, none seems to make much sense with reference to “crinis”, or locks of hair. Can you help me to find the proper translation of these lines?


----------



## CapnPrep

Casquilho said:


> Of the many meanings of “fraus”, none seems to make much sense with reference to “crinis”, or locks of hair.


Look more specifically for the expression _sine fraude_, which is in reference not to _crinis_, but to _nodo viperino_.


----------



## Dib

I found this translation online and it agrees with CapnPrep's explanation:

"and on distant summits, you drunkenly tie
the hair of the Bistonian women,
with harmless knots made of venomous snakes."


----------



## Casquilho

CapnPrep said:


> Look more specifically for the expression _sine fraude_, which is in reference not to _crinis_, but to _nodo viperino_.



That makes more sense, I guess. Still it seems a bit strange that Horace remarks that the knots are harmless, though they're made with vipers. Maybe he's saying that Bacchus can tame the ferocious forces of nature?


----------



## scopros

Yes, it makes sense: 

"sine fraude" = with no evil, no fraud He (Bacchus) "weaves snakes without malice in the hair locks (crinis, like the word 'crin' in Spanish for a horse's mane!) of the women


----------



## wandle

Casquilho said:


> Maybe he's saying that Bacchus can tame the ferocious forces of nature?


Yes, or rather he takes it for granted that Bacchus has such power in this case.
*Fraus* does not only mean deceit or malice. It also has a distinct sense of 'damage', 'injury' or 'penalty'.

The phrase *sine fraude* is an established one in this sense: 'without harm', 'without penalty'. The meaning is that while the Bacchantes (the female followers of Bacchus, referred to here as Bistonides) have to accept the fact that snakes are knotted into their hair, they do not suffer any harm as a result.

Here is an ancient Greek portrayal of one such lady. She is quite unperturbed by her serpentine hairpiece while preparing to dine on raw leopard.


----------

